# [SOLVED] GPUpdate /Force Fails to Apply



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

Hello, I hope everyone is doing well.

I have an issue with a laptop at my company. We have a network wireless AP, and everyone can authenticate to it except for one machine. Usually I will run a gpupdate /force and that will fix the problem, but this one laptop will not take the gpupdate force.

I have searched the net for a few days and could not find out how to get this fixed. 

I hope someone can help me with my issue!

Results after GPUpdate /Force;

```
C:\WINDOWS\system32>gpupdate /force
Updating Policy...

User Policy update has completed successfully.
Computer policy could not be updated successfully. The following errors were encountered:

The processing of Group Policy failed. Windows could not apply the registry-based policy settings for the Group Policy object LocalGPO. Group Policy settings will not be resolved until this event is resolved. View the event details for more information on the file name and path that caused the failure.

To diagnose the failure, review the event log or run GPRESULT /H GPReport.html from the command line to access information about Group Policy results.
```


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: GPUpdate /Force Fails to Apply*

Hello Synt4xerror

Have you ran *GPRESULT *(from cmd prompt) to see what is happening?

If you run *GPRESULT /h %userprofile%\results.html* then zip up the file and attach it to your next post.


----------



## Synt4xerror (May 23, 2012)

*Re: GPUpdate /Force Fails to Apply*

Thanks for replying. I had to re-image the machine because no one responded in time. But, I did run GPRESULT per the gpupdate force instructions and the only red X I saw was that it could not connect to the network, but I was plugged in directly and could access network drives and RDP into servers.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: GPUpdate /Force Fails to Apply*

No worries. I will mark this thread as solved


----------

